# 84" 3pt snowblower



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a new land pride 3 point snow blower for sale. It is model SB2584. Hydraulic rotation and deflector. Never used. Ended up selling the tractor and don't need it. Asking $2500. Located in southern wisconsin.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

where is it located


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Sold


----------

